# Fishing trip n progress



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Been wading the Greenville creek Gettysburg area since 10am here's wat I got so far 2-16"and a 15" I also lost another nice one






















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

dang that second one has some nice color!


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Those look great. Thanks for your help today. Was cool messaging while we were both on the creek. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice fish Jaybird. What were you catching them on?


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

No problem Brit my fishing trip ended round 330 sorry 2 hear u wasn't able 2 get into any I fished all day yesterday n only got a sucker but my buddy got this one







All the fish was caught on good ol fashion tubes gotta love them n work them very slow 2day was a great day been very fun!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## msgraham (Jun 19, 2012)

nice fish!


----------



## steve113535 (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you fish right by the falls?


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

@ Steve if ur talking about the falls by Covington I normally dnt fish by the falls but anywhere in that area is good


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jaybird_123 said:


> @ Steve if ur talking about the falls by Covington I normally dnt fish by the falls but anywhere in that area is good
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I fished that spot last year when the water was low and waded over under the wall face across from the old ice house area. There was a good number of smallies in that area. None were giant but 10 to 13" also saw a huge catfish in a small hole. All in all it was a fun outting


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice job Jaybird on getting some cold fish to bite. What color/size tubes were you using?


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

2-3/4" green pumpkin tubes 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Fishing again 2day after wrk got this one so far!







Woo hoo


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Rivers waking up! 









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

That is a great sign! Great job Jaybird


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jaybird_123 said:


> 2-3/4" green pumpkin tubes
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's probably my most productive bait year 'round. I've caught anything from bluegill, rockbass, and sunfish to largemouth, smallmouth, and spots, to channel cats and drum on 2 3/4" green pumpkin tubes. It seems like anything that swims will hit those things.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

BassAddict83 said:


> That's probably my most productive bait year 'round. I've caught anything from bluegill, rockbass, and sunfish to largemouth, smallmouth, and spots, to channel cats and drum on 2 3/4" green pumpkin tubes. It seems like anything that swims will hit those things.


+1...Ive had very good luck with that size and color tube also


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Jaybird_123 said:


> Rivers waking up!


 Awesome. Nice to see you getting into some. I've been to the GMR twice in the last week and got nothing. I think my issue with cold water fishing is my impatience and not fishing slow enough.



BassAddict83 said:


> That's probably my most productive bait year 'round. I've caught anything from bluegill, rockbass, and sunfish to largemouth, smallmouth, and spots, to channel cats and drum on 2 3/4" green pumpkin tubes. It seems like anything that swims will hit those things.


I sometimes wonder why I waste money on other types of lures.


----------



## steve113535 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah the falls is a pretty cool area, but I didn't find much size either 15 inch being the biggest.


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

@ Steve n Brit if u guys go above or below the falls n wade u will find Mch bigger smallies now it it still the Greenville but u can still find a 17" or bigger I had a smallie last year below the falls that was prolly 19" mayb bigger it got off but I seen him I'm still a lil sour bout him......ill get him or her again!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I typically fish closer to Greenville. But have fished many stretches. Including where it dumps into Stillwater. My largest out if there is 17". 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Found one smallie 2day pretty cold out but it was worth it! 









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Great start 2 a nice day! 









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

An 18" in February? HECK YEAH nice fish!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Fisherfourlife said:


> An 18" in February? HECK YEAH nice fish!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Looks more like a 17 incher. Still a nice fish though!


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ended up catching another smallie 14.5 inch n got a rock bass had wat I think was a huge carp I had it hooked n it jus swam upstream all i could do is hold on n hope it wore out. But it got off still fun 2 imagine wat it could of been  the first bass was 17.5 inch n 3.5lbs ties my biggest landed out of the Greenville creek












feels great 2 get out n catch a few smallies I also got this 15" yesterday from the Greenville 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Bonfire n beer what a good ending 2 a good day hope everyone got out n enjoyed the nice spring weekend. 






. Fish on!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Damn JayBird I got to get out on the creek with you. Great looking fish. I am surprised to see rock bass already. I went to GMR In Troy, where 41 crosses the river. Not even a nibble. When we were leaving a guy pulled up and told us they were catching saugeye at the dam up river. Go figure. It was still nice to get out a few hours. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Well here's 2days story I share this with a lil sour heart  I got a call from my good fishing buddy only 2 tell me to get out n hit the water I knew rite then he was fishing n tearing them up I've got a few nice ones so far this year but jus haven't hit the day where u jus get the hole n hit a bunch of big ones their is normally not a lot of days n the Greenville n Stillwater in the spring where you can do this so with that said I was stuck wrkn late n only got 20 mins in before dark n only got snaged n frustrated but we all have r good days n it wasn't mine  oh well I'm very happy 2 here the smallies r moving around n chasing the bait mre nw here's the pics he sent me































All the bass came out of one deep hole n the Greenville on tubes above the falls woo wee what a good afternoon by the way he only fished an hour n a half 
Fish on!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally the nice days n good river conditions matched up along with me not having 2 wrk so I made it out in the Greenville creek yesterday didn't get 2 start till round 1 pm but after a slower start I found a few smallies the bite was still a lil slow but onced hooked the fish were a mre fun 2 fight with. I even had one that jumped twice Catchn fish is fun but its Awsum when they give u a good fight love the river smallies still getn them on the tube.































I caught 6 smallies a17" 2-16" a 14" n 2-12" also got a rockbass feels great 2 b out on the water 
Fish on!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice fish man! Looks like they are getting their color back too.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice Jaybird. I was working. I am glad they are waking up. Now after all this snow and the melt, the creek will be blown out again for a few weeks


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks king! Brit it suks u had 2 wrk yesterday was a great day 2 b on the water hopefully the snow melt dnt hurt it 2bad looks like nice weather towards the end of the week woo bring on the spring temps 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

very nice Jaybird. I was on the Greenville creek friday afternoon, no luck, probably too early after that cold snap. Makes me feel good that someones out there catchin them though.


----------

